# Homemade Tools >  Bandsaw Extension

## Ron Sutton

I've converted a 14 inch bandsaw to 28 inches, so that I can now cut a 4x8 in half, that is, rip it down the middle.

See the pictures and ask me any questions if you'd like.

----------

bobs409 (Dec 6, 2019),

C-Bag (May 27, 2016),

Jon (May 26, 2016),

Paul Jones (May 27, 2016),

PJs (May 28, 2016),

rgsparber (Dec 9, 2019)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Ron Sutton! We've added your Bandsaw Extension to our Bandsaws category,
as well as to your builder page: Ron Sutton's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Bandsaw Extension
 by Ron Sutton

tags:
bandsaw, modification

----------


## Manitoba Man

That is very clever Ron. I like how you placed the rollers. Do you find any problems with vibration, alignment or flex? Also what are the back rollers or wheels from? You have added an impressive amount of width capacity.

Bob

----------


## JohnMTO

Quite an achievement. Is this engineered ? -- you know blade tension,loading etc or seat of the pants or a combination and/or Uncle Harry dropped by a few times. Any info would be great.

What is the blade length and diameter of the small wheels? I'm trying to decide between your approach or Stumpy Nubs 3 wheeler or restoring a very old Chicago Machinery 27 in 2 wheeler all cast iron sitting in my shop.

Photo Index - Chicago Machinery Exchange - actually measures27 in not 26 | VintageMachinery.org
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/phot...l.aspx?id=4813

OR if you cant get in 
go to Manufacturers Index - scroll down to Chicago Machinery Exchange; then go to Photo Index search "band saw"; then look for 27 inch



24in Band Saw[/EMAIL]

----------


## bobs409

WOW! Holy re-saw blades batman.

----------

